# British citizens moving to Cyrus in 2021



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

We are thinking of moving to Cyprus once the Covid crisis is over. What routes are available to get residency. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

This may help, click on the link.
Buying property in Cyprus and visiting post Brexit - Cyprus Property News


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi mog

The first thing you'll need to do is apply for a 90-day visa - see temporary residence permits for third country nationals.

You can then apply for that permit to be extended. This will be granted if you have sufficient financial resources originating from abroad to keep yourself. (I don't know how much you'll need.)

When we moved here in 2002, we had to provide details of our pensions, investments (to demonstrate we wouldn't be a burden on the state) birth & marriage certificates - and I needed a letter from the solicitor who acted on our behalf when we sold our main home in the UK to show the money we brought with us to to build our home here was 'clean'.

But this was pre-EU days and we didn't need a permit - we applied for residency as soon as we arrived.

Oops, I forgot to add we also had to show we had somewhere to live - we rented a place for 2 years while our house was built and used our rental agreement.

When the law changed in 2007, we went through the whole thing again to get our MEU1s. And some bits and pieces again when we applied for our MEU3s. (The Immigration Department could wallpaper its offices with the amount of paperwork they've had from us over the past 18 years.)

I suggest you also check out the British High Commission Nicosia - they may have more information as things settle down.

Regards


----------

